# Game Giveaway for TPU's "Winter's End" WCG Challenge



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

Winter has been fun this year, eh?  Well, they say that's winter is finally coming to an end, and because of that, we of TPU's WCG team are throwing a little Challenge.  As always, we are welcoming one and all to come and join out team for the Challenge or even longer!

Please drop by our threads for additional information:
*WCG Signup
Team Thread
Official Challenge Page
Our Challenge Thread
*
Besides being a help to the team, an aid to science, and an awesome person, there are chances to win amazing prizes, and part of that is a selection of games donated by various team members.  The purpose of this thread is give all active member a chance to win some awesome games, so please take part in the giveaway.











​


Spoiler: Game Donations



All games Steam unless noted as Origin

@Ahhzz

Dungeon of the Endless
Terraria
@krusha03

Toxikk
XCOM: Declassified

XCOM: Enemy Unknown
@krusha03

GRID
Kane and Lynch Collection
@manofthem

Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number Pre-order, won't receive key til launch
Medal of Honor
Square Enix Bundle 2  (no Tomb Raider or Sleeping Dogs)

Titanfall (Origin)
@n3rdf1ght3r

Crysis 2 (Origin)
Dead Space (Origin)
Mirror's Edge (Origin)
@ThE_MaD_ShOt

Supreme Commander 2
Startopia
Tomb Raider
@TRWOV

And Yet It Moves
Bit Trip Runner
Cities in Motion 2
Deadlight
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Little Inferno
Just Cause 1&2
Race the Sun
Thomas Was Alone
Grand Prize

GTA V Pre-order





The Details of the Giveaway are outlined below 


*Requirements: *To qualify, you must be an active WCG/F@H team member having returned results each day of the challenge.

*The Deal:* You may enter for up to 3 of the main games, and you'll automatically be entered for the Grand Prize.  If you do not want to enter for the grand prize, please say so; if you want to enter only for the grand prize, please say so.

*How to Enter: *You have just inherited $10,000, but the catch is the money must be spent building compute horses for crunching.  Tell us below about how you would spent that money.  It could be one rig, several rigs, or a whole lot of @Mindweaver's Durons   Tell us about it

Also, include the line below in your official post:

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on XX cores/XX threads during this Challenge.”
or
"I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this Challenge"​
(Obviously replace the XX’s with your particular numbers of cores/threads)

*Closing Time: *Ending and Drawing will be announced shortly, but this will run through the weekend.  Earliest drawing would be Monday night...

*Random Drawing: *Drawings will be done randomly via a Giveaway Manager program by @FordGT90Concept. He wrote it specifically for this purpose, to be used in picking winners for game giveaways.  It's really going to simplify things for me at drawing time. HUGE SHOUTOUT and RESPECT to Ford!  



Thank You to all for contributing to TPU's WCG and F@H teams, for all your hard work and continued diligence, for your donations to the Challenge and this giveaway, for your awesomeness, as well as some respect to our Captain @Norton for his hard work!  See you all around for a while!

Special thanks to the following for your donations here: @Ahhzz, @krusha03, @n3rdf1ght3r, @TRWOV!  

 


(I'm sure I made a plethora of mistakes and will be checking this thread over, but if you catch something, let me know )


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

*WINNERS*



*Bit Trip Runner
@bubbleawsome*



*Cities in Motion 2
@bubbleawsome*



*Crysis 2 - Maximum Edition
@Para_Franck
@fullinfusion
@BarbaricSoul*



*Deadlight
@stinger608*



*Dungeon of the Endless�
@mauriek*

*

Dust: An Elysian Tail
@krusha03 *​*​*

*Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number
@FordGT90Concept*



*Just Cause 2
@bihboy23*



*Medal of Honor
@yotano211*



*Mirror's Edge
@stinger608
@Arjai*


*Square Enix Bundle 2
@Baum
*


*Supreme Commander 2
@Para_Franck*



*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
@MxPhenom 216*

*
Terraria*​*@krusha03 ​
​**Titanfall*
*@night.fox*
* *


*Tomb Raider
@Arjai*



*TOXIKK
@yotano211*



*XCOM: Enemy Unknown
@mx500torid*



*


Grand Theft Auto V
@st2000 
  *



​Well folks, that's about it.  PM's will be going out soon, and game will be squared away ASAP.

Thanks to all that entered, and a huge thanks to the donators: @Ahhzz, @krusha03, @n3rdf1ght3r, @ThE_MaD_ShOt, and @TRWOV, as well as @Norton for leading our team strong!

A few games are left unclaimed so if anyone wants one...



Spoiler: Leftover games



And Yet It Moves
Dead Space (Origin)
Dust: An Elysian Tail
GRID
Kane and Lynch Collection
Little Inferno
Race the Sun
Startopia
Terraria
Thomas Was Alone




Crunch on!  Just a couple more days to go, and we've been doing a great job, so let's give her all we got!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2015)

Hotline Miami 2
Grand Theft Auto V

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4(8) cores/8(16) threads during this Challenge.

I would probably go with a dual Broadwell-EP system with the chip that supports the maximum number of threads (no less than 72 system threads).  I was going to go with Xeon Phi cards to top it off but after some quick research, BOINC doesn't appear to have universal support for Xeon Phi or even partial support.  As such, I'd probably end up with two of these Broadwell-EP systems for a total of more than 100 simultaneous WUs.  The left over cash (if there were any) would go towards electricity/cooling. XD

I don't know how much Ivy Bridge/Haswell/Broadwell-EX systems are expected go for but I'd switch to that if the price wasn't asinine.


Now there's a thought.  Supposing BOINC did fully support Xeon Phi, what is better: a single processor (8 threads) with two Xeon Phi 7120A cards (122 cores) or a dual processor (72 threads) with only one Xeon Phi 7120A card (61 cores)?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I would probably go with a dual Broadwell-E system with the chip that supports the maximum number of threads (no less than 72 system threads).  I was going to go with Xeon Phi cards to top it off but after some quick research, BOINC doesn't appear to have universal support for Xeon Phi or even partial support.  As such, I'd probably end up with two of these Broadwell-E systems for a total of more than 100 simultaneous WUs.  The left over cash (if there were any) would go towards electricity/cooling. XD
> 
> I hope they support Xeon Phi soon...



Love it, great post. Just what I was looking for. 



And a little caveat about Hotline Miami 2.  It's a pre-order, and while it's a steam game, I didn't get it on Steam; hence, the Steam key won't be available until right at the game's launch, which will be after this giveaway has concluded.  Therefore the winner of Hotline Miami 2 will have to wait a little bit to receive the game.  I am sorry about this inconvenience; I didn't realize it at the time of purchase...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll enter for bit trip runner, cities in motion, and dungeon of the endless. I will also opt out of the GTAV draw. I would love to win it but, well, I'm not really allowed to play it. 

If I won $10k to spend on crunching rigs I would buy a mini rack mount server and just stuff as many cores as I could into it. I would wait for broadwell EX though as I suspect it will get a core count bump like haswell EX did. I think I might could afford 36 cores like that though. I might end up buying lots of older opterons since cores are better than clock speed. I honestly have no idea how many cores I could get for 10k. You're stressing me out man.  Now I'm wondering how long until intel outs that quad hyper threaded chip. Just two of the 18 core models would give you 144 threads. 4 20 cores would give you a massive 320 threads. How much would it cost though?

Finally,

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/4 threads during this Challenge.

And hopefully beyond. Making me want moar cores though. Getting the itch to find a 4760/90k cheap.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2015)

”I’m a Part time TPU cruncher and I help when needed. I'll be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads @ 4.6ghz on a 4790K during this Challenge.”

I opt in for GTA5 and Crysis 2, the 3rd can be chosen by the op

Thanks Matt for the great give away! 

Id build a Z97 Maximus Formula VII Board with a 4790K that was bought from the silicon lottery to run 5.0GHz with my spare Gskill 2933MHz. OS would be windows 7 64bit installed on a OCZ  256GB SSD Drive and have olny 2 of the best cards on the market..... 4gig's is 4 GB you get the picture!

Oh, and psu would be the EVGA 1300w unit, just for power to spare 

with the rest of the $10K id buy coke and hookers, Sorry but yeah! what else are you going to spend it all on?


*PS: I like to dim the lights *


----------



## l3nderb (Feb 27, 2015)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 16 cores/32 threads during this Challenge. I should have been more cores, but the 3 laptops I added to the farm died after crunching for about an hour. So that's 6 cores/12 threads less than planned .

For the fames I would opt for GTA5 (if it will ever launch...). And with $10k I'd two 2P Haswell-EX servers for the maximum amount of cores/threads .

Best luck to all of you!


----------



## bihboy23 (Feb 27, 2015)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads during this Challenge.

I'd like to enter for the following games:
Titanfall
Just cause I&II
Hotline Miami
Aaaaand the grand prize of Grand Theft Auto

Hmm, if I were to get 10k, I'd run overclocked 5960x's just for the hell of it. I'd be able to build about 2, maybe 3-4 of these, so I'd say I'll have an upwards of 48-64 threads (24-32 cores) running on multiple computers


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

l3nderb said:


> I should have been more cores, but the 3 laptops I added to the farm died after crunching for about an hour. So that's 6 cores/12 threads less than planned .


*FIRST BLOOD!!!!








*
Joking aside did they really die? My M4500 is crunching 24/7 i hope it doesn't die on me


----------



## l3nderb (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> *FIRST BLOOD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had two HP ProBook 650 G1's and one HP ProBook 6560b. Although they were running a bit hot (about 85 degrees) they did work, until I decided to restart them...and they wouldn't boot anymore (black screen with blinking LEDs). But they are still in warranty so I'll just return them


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

On topic:

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on between 6 cores/6 threads up to 20 cores / 22 threads (including my snapdragon 800  ) during this Challenge.

I would like to enter for:

Titanfall
Deadlight
Tomb Raider
And of course GTA 

If I would have 10K for cruncing rigs I would make a farm consisting of X5650 + 4GB ECC Ram + whatever cheapest hdd and gpu i can get. These are going for 100 euros around here, so lets say another 400 for board with 2 sockets + ram + hdd + gpu. That is 600e for 12 cores or 216 cores for 10800 euros 

Off topic:


l3nderb said:


> I had two HP ProBook 650 G1's and one HP ProBook 6560b. Although they were running a bit hot (about 85 degrees) they did work, until I decided to restart them...and they wouldn't boot anymore (black screen with blinking LEDs). But they are still in warranty so I'll just return them


My M4500 is also running hot (about 82C) but according to coretemp tjmax is 105C. I am just not gonna turn it off then till the challenge finishes


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 27, 2015)

HP, says it all ... overheating is a known problem with them, it reminded me to cut mine back to 90% CPU usage


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks tons for putting this together, MoT!! An excellent giveaway as always, for an excellent cause!!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah i forgot thanks @manofthem. And btw idk if it's an issue for people but the Toxikk will be sent as gift(which i guess means you will have to add me as friend on steam  )


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm in for Crysis 2, Toxikk, and JC2.

Long time TPU cruncher here. I currently have 10 cores/20 threads crunching 24/7 for team TPU, not to mention the 4 (I think) other computers I have supplied for other team TPU members. 

$10k for dedicated crunchers, I'd build as many 4P Opteron rigs as could afford. Can't beat a 4P rig for PPD


----------



## st2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/4 threads during this Challenge.

i'd like to enter for XCOM: Declassified and XCOM: Enemy Unknown, also for gta v)

also, i'll get lots of 8350(non-OC or even downclocked to prevent huge electricity bills) for cruncing or something older with best mount of threads/price.also new atoms got good price/performance/economy
or even wait for arm servers as their power efficiency would be much higher than x86(as i saw latest news)


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2015)

I am a TPU Cruncher and I am Crunching on 12 cores ?? threads.
Please put me in for XCom, JC2, DeadLight, and GTA5

If I had 10 grand I would build 2 big crunchers because we do not have the room for lots of little ones..


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm a TPU cruncher and I amd crunching on 62 cores 78 threads.

I'll enter for GTAV only.



If I had 10K I would buy decommissioned servers. Just about a month ago I was eyeing a 40 core Intel monster going for 6K but that was with 256GB RAM and a boatload of hard drives. Taking just the essentials and selling the rest would offset that a lot.

Either that or build an army of Celeron J1900s. 100PPD/watt is the pinnacle of efficiency right now.


----------



## Tallencor (Feb 27, 2015)

Just want to opt out of the prizes but wish the rest of the team good luck.
I only have a about a liter of luck to hand out. So your all just going to have to share it equally. And no fighting.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Yeah i forgot thanks @manofthem. And btw idk if it's an issue for people but the Toxikk will be sent as gift(which i guess means you will have to add me as friend on steam  )



Steam gifts can be sent 1 of 2 ways: 1) sent directly in Steam which means sender and recipient must be friend or 2) can be sent via email

Either way is fine, as they ultimately do the same thing.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2015)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 95 cores/ 117 threads during this Challenge.” I think 

If I was to inherit 10k I think I would try to build or buy atleast 10x 4p rigs. Just have to figure out how many more jobs I would need to support the added electricity cost with the ac unit that would be need to keep to room cool. LOL 


I am opting out of the Grand prize But put me down for Toxikk, Xcom declassified.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Steam gifts can be sent 1 of 2 ways: 1) sent directly in Steam which means sender and recipient must be friend or 2) can be sent via email
> 
> Either way is fine, as they ultimately do the same thing.


Never sent a gift to a non-friend so ok you dont have to be my friend


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Never sent a gift to a non-friend so ok you dont have to be my friend



Don't misunderstand, I want to be your friend.  Be my friend please


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 27, 2015)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on between 4 cores/8 threads during this Challenge.

I would like to enter for:
Titanfall
Deadlight

And of course GTA 

If I would won 10,000 (man this is not enough  ) for crunching rig, I would simply build a server rack. If I will be allowed to wait then I would wait for broadwell based server. But if I have to buy now then for sure any 2 socket server boards.

PS, price here in korea are so damn expensive thats why I said 10k is not enough for monstrous build 

oh of course thanks for the giveaway and good luck to all and keep crunching guys


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Don't misunderstand, I want to be your friend.  Be my friend please


Sorry now it's too late.... And thinking i was about to invite you to our super exclusive team badger...


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

*I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 76 cores/ 96 threads during this Challenge*

Please *opt me out on the games*- can't seem to find the time to play anything lately 

What would I do if I had 10k for crunching hardware? Well, knowing me I would give about 20% of it back to help the Team.. the rest would go to:
- Electric bill (20%)
- Another 4P
- a dual s2011 Xeon rig with a pair of good folding gpu's
- a new desk chair... my current one sucks 

*Thanks much to @manofthem for hosting yet another awesome game giveaway!*


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> - a new desk chair... my current one sucks



Very important stuff that people tend to overlook. Be comfortable my friends.


----------



## Deelron (Feb 28, 2015)

Just GTA V (following the theory it'll actually come out).

If I had the 10k I'd slap a pair of number crunchers in one of those fancy, schmancy desks that you can put dual machines into and replace the desk and heater in my back bedroom.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Don't misunderstand, I want to be your friend.  Be my friend please


 Screw that,,   Won't you be   My   Neighbor or  lover


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

I am a Cruncher. Currently running 5 Cores and 2 Threads. 2 Cores and 2 Threads Crunching in memory of Uncle K. The other 3 Cores are crunching in my account.

I want to win Mirror's Edge.  I might not have anything to play it on but, I think I know somebody who would want this. Besides me.

OK, 10 Grand. I would budget out 4 grand to build two bitchin' Gaming rigs, that would crunch also, and the rest would be used towards 3 or 4 4P boards and the sweetest chips I could by. The remainder would be spent on building a cooler/ Wine Cellar for them to reside in.

BTW, not in for the Grand Prize. I would just have to gift it back.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> - a new desk chair... my current one sucks


Speaking of new chairs...





Broyhill Big & Tall Executive Chair

This is what I just got!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats on the new chair @Arjai! 

I think it was last year that my wife got me a new chair for our anniversary, and I can't tell you how awesome of a gift it was.  I was blown away by the comfort difference.  Now I can just sit here and sit here and sit here and....


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

I know, right? I should be in bed!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I know, right? I should be in bed!!



That's so funny, the wife literally just called me as I was reading that post.  "Babe...?  Come to bed!"


----------



## mauriek (Feb 28, 2015)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on between 4 cores/8 threads during this Challenge.

I would like to enter for:
Deadlight or Dungeon of the endless

Well..if i have free $10k for crunching, i would built 1 Mini system, 1 regular AMD PC, and  1 regular Intel PC, repaint and airbrush all to match WCG theme, and rent an open booth in the mall for a full month roadshow to exhibit what is all WCG about to regular folks.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I think it was last year that my wife got me a new chair for our anniversary, and I can't tell you how awesome of a gift it was.  I was blown away by the comfort difference.  Now I can just sit here and sit here and sit here and....


After reading the other thread, I think that chair has probably been "soiled" too...

Just dropping by to say thanks to Matt for putting the game giveaway together once again!


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 28, 2015)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads and about 50% with 4 cores on a snap dragon 801 during this Challenge. I could not start my other 3 laptops for the challenge. All seem to have HD issues, I'm sad. 

Put me down for the game below,
just cause 2
medal of honor
and the grand prize of GTA V

If I had 10k to spend. I would build a rack of 4p crunching farm. Not the newer Interlagos, but the older generation that gives a better points per power draw. I would need to 1st build a solar panel sun tracking set up in the back yard to power all of the CPUs and a small ac unit in the day time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2015)

I am a TPU cruncher, and will be crunching on 6 cores/10 threads (4770k and Pentium G630) during this challenge

Entering for:
Titantall
Toxikk
The Bureau

and definitely in for GTA.

If i was given 10k, I would try and make a 4 CPU cruncher (Xeon 6 core 12 thread CPUs) in a rack server. Though 10k might only be enough to afford half of it 

I drool over these systems. Ever since working at Microsoft as a lab Engineer. Dell makes great servers.

http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/poweredge-r920/pd


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

I forgot to include 2 games from @krusha03, very sorry buddy. Just edited the OP to now include:


GRID
Kane and Lynch Collection

TThanks to krusha03 for the donation and again I'm sorry for having missed it. 




Edit: also thanks to @krusha03! He updated the picture to include the forgotten games, looks awesome! Thanks bro!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 28, 2015)

i would only like to enter for Titanfall 

m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on between 4 cores/4 threads during this Challenge.

the split x2 has hardware damage so i cant use it


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2015)

Awesome give away @manofthem !!!!!

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 16 cores/32 threads during this Challenge.

If I had $10K to spend, I would probably look at building a large assortment of Intel socket 1366 systems all running hex core chips. The boards are a bit too high priced, but damn; you can pick up the hex core (6 core/12 thread) chips for well under a hundred each! With 10K a person could make a pretty healthy Team TPU Crunching farm!!! 

I would like to enter for Mirror's Edge, and Deadlight. 
And naturally I want to enter for the pre-order of GTA V


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

Take me out of the running for the Square Enix bundle as I have just bought it


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

Just added in 3 more games donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt  


Supreme Commander2
Tomb Raider
Startopia



And I just pm'd @krusha03 to see if he can add them in the main pic the way he did the others earlier today. He did a great job on that


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just added in 3 more games donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
> 
> 
> Supreme Commander2
> ...


It seems we are a sleep cycle away  @ThE_MaD_ShOt  thanks for the extra games. Which tomb rider is it?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2015)

The 2013 Tomb Raider.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The 2013 Tomb Raider.



The game is terrific, actually one I've replayed. First TR game I did play however 





We need more entries.!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> The game is terrific, actually one I've replayed. First TR game I did play however
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No don't enter, higher chance for me to win tomb raider


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice giveaway @manofthem, a bunch of good games out there =)

I'm a TPU Cruncher and I'll be active with 14 cores / 16 threads during this challenge.

If I had 10K to spend, I won't buy any hardware, instead of that I'll go to OVH or Hetzner (or any other dedicated servers cheap provider) to rent machines. Let's say I can pick for 50$/month between 4 and 8 threads, so 6 threads as average. With 830 per month I could rent 16,6 servers so almost 100 threads computing. That means within a year I could get 100 threads that had been computing for a whole year, so 100 years for 10K$ ... I know this is in an ideal world with no hardware failures and much more stuff implied, but I think it will be more profitable than build one or several machines, just my 5 cents since 2 of my crunchers are OVH machines, and besides I have hardware replacement guarantee if it fails also I don't have to worry about those electricty bills 

Btw, just in for GTA V, geez, how I waited that game!!!

Keep up the challenge and the good causes


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *How to Enter: *You have just inherited $10,000, but the catch is the money must be spent building compute horses for crunching.  Tell us below about how you would spent that money.  It could be one rig, several rigs, or a whole lot of @Mindweaver's Durons



1. Get a f***ton of Carrizo-L[1] based [dev]boards capable of network boot
2. Build a specialized cabinet with fans blowin' for cooling and having "sockets" built in where these boards could be simply "plugged in" as modules, auto-connecting networking + power connectors; also have a special compartment for a larger board and a network switch
3. get a "beefier" Carrizo[1] (non L) based board and a network switch
4. attach an additional enterprise-level NIC to that "beefier" board
5. plug in all the module boards
6. place the "beefier" board and the switch in that "special compartment"
7. connect the primary NIC of the "beefier" to an ethernet cable going out of the cabinet for external control and the additional NIC to the switch, which is in turn gets connected to all the "modules"
8. INSTALL GENTOO FUNTOO on the "beefier" / hivemind board
9. run a beowulf cluster with all the "modules" running as diskless, network-booted nodes
10. ???
11. PROFIT!!!

*[1]* implies waiting until that stuff gets released

P.S. not entering for anything


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

Vinska said:


> 1. Get a f***ton of Carrizo-L[1] based [dev]boards capable of network boot
> 2. Build a specialized cabinet with fans blowin' for cooling and having "sockets" built in where these boards could be simply "plugged in" as modules, auto-connecting networking + power connectors; also have a special compartment for a larger board and a network switch
> 3. get a "beefier" Carrizo[1] (non L) based board and a network switch
> 4. attach an additional enterprise-level NIC to that "beefier" board
> ...



Good to hear from you bud  

Most of that went over my head, but it sounded pretty intense!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks again for all you do for the team.

PS I won 10,000 a little bite ago and all I did was pay bills and give mum what was left.(47 not a kid)


----------



## Nordic (Mar 1, 2015)

I am a cruncher and folder who usually does not participate in the game giveaway because I have way too many unplayed games, and I do not want another on the list. Toxxic is a game I have been wanting really badly but can't justify buying it. A giveaway is justified.

If I had $10,000 to spend I would try to find the most dense low power server available. Problem is I don't know what these are because I can't even find such a thing.
So I would probably go for a quad intel server board with some 12-18 core chips depending on how far I could stretch the $10,000. This server would be watercooled in some epic fashion too. I can not elaborate further on the plans until I have $10,000 in hand.

I am only entering for toxxic.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 1, 2015)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on between 4 cores/8 threads during this Challenge.

I would like to enter for:
Crysis2
Spreme Commander2
GTA V


If I won 10,000$ to build a crunching rig, i'd probably go the server hardware route. It's not original at this point, but still, it's the way i'd go. Dual socket AMD (just to be different) mother-board and server processors. Maybe a few good GPU's for folding as a bonus. (Budget already busted).

Seriously, if I won 10,000$, I would take teh time to inform my self on what would be the most effective ways to get the most crunching out of every penny of that 10,000$ and I would let that thing crunch 24/7, use it as a heating device during winter time.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2015)

Im in for Tomb raider and XCom. If I had 10000 I would buy Bucks 4p systems so he could buy more GTX 970s, win win!! With the rest of the money i would wait and pick up as many 390x as possible.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a TPU Cruncher and I'm crunching 24/7 on 8 cores.
I'd love to have GTA V.
If I had $10,000 for a computer build I'd put together the most energy efficient, fastest, multi-cored system possible for crunching.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd like to enter for GTA 5 only please .


I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 20 cores/28 threads during this Challenge.
I am also an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this Challenge"

If I had $10,000 given to me for crunching purposes, I would buy a mini supercomputer and let a university take utilize it for crunching and maybe their own research as well.  It would be put to use in more than one way and also they could afford the electric bill for years to come


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm back home now, really exhausted from a Disney trip lol.


Well let's get a drawing coming in tomorrow night, eh? That gives us another 24 hours before it's time to shut her down


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2015)

Just to check, do I qualify? I did miss the first day. 

Regardless, this is an amazing giveaway to be hosted by all of you guys.  Glad to be a part of the challenge.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Just to check, do I qualify? I did miss the first day.
> 
> Regardless, this is an amazing giveaway to be hosted by all of you guys.  Glad to be a part of the challenge.


Just do as the original Post asks, and of course you are IN!

You Crunch for TPU, you're in. 
5000 points? I think you already have that, right?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Just to check, do I qualify? I did miss the first day.
> 
> Regardless, this is an amazing giveaway to be hosted by all of you guys.  Glad to be a part of the challenge.



@Arjai said it well, get on in!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2015)

I just now saw the @ThE_MaD_ShOt  gifted the Tomb Raider....

I want in on that action, fo sho!! 

Desktop shot:


----------



## Baum (Mar 3, 2015)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/4 threads during this Challenge.

I will dedicate all my working pc's to help with: 2Core/2Threads+2Core/2Threads+4Cores/4Threads during daytime 7.5~8.5hrs constantly every day as their fans just kill my ears ^^



If i inherited $10,000 for crunching hard ware...

i would buy old&used boards skt.775 maybe and all core2quads that i could find, collect all the old atx power supplies that fly around at my workplace/friends/my trash box
Build lots of headless 4core folders and "spend" my electricity for the project.
The headless stash of socket 775 server farm which i would call "tractor" builds


Would like to enter in no particular order for:
Square Enix Bundle 2
Toxikk
Titanfall


"Will fold for fame"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I just now saw the @ThE_MaD_ShOt  gifted the Tomb Raider....
> 
> I want in on that action, fo sho!!



Take @Arjai  out of the running for Tomb Raider. I am afraid of what he may do to our beloved Lara.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Take @Arjai  out of the running for Tomb Raider. I am afraid of what he may do to our beloved Lara.




I wouldn't hurt her!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

So...........



My apologies but would anybody object to postponing the drawing til tomorrow night? I've been very wrapped up all day and now tonight, just stole a minute to get on here and post this.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 4, 2015)

You know that is fine @manofthem !!! When ever you have the chance bro.      

Bless you for running these give away's and if it means waiting another day................So be it man.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 4, 2015)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 24 cores/48 threads during this Challenge.”

With $10K I would build 10 or 8 4770K rigs, nothing fancy, each would just have a CPU, motherboard, 8gigs of ram, a PSU, maybe a cheap closed loop cooler to allow for some decent OCing and a small SDD to boot, a super cheap mouse keyboard combo and no case  and have them crunch 24/7 

And for the giveaway, I would be interested in GTAV 

As always, thanks to everyone who donated games for this giveaway, and to Matt for hosting it, you guys are the best!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

Last call for entrants! Giveaway will end tonight, followed shortly by drawing and posting of the Winners! 

See ya'll later this evening


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 4, 2015)

f*** it, entering for GTA 5.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2015)

Hot damn, game giveaway tonight and more snow coming. I was able to start seeing my grass again today. It's been 2 or 3 weeks since I see it last.


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hot damn, game giveaway tonight and more snow coming. I *was able to start seeing my grass again* today. It's been 2 or 3 weeks since I see it last.



I saw mine on* January 27th*! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 5, 2015)

Mines been out and about for a while. Alabama doesn't get tons of snow.  About to ice over, school is cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 5, 2015)

My region is having one of the warmest winters in a long time. I would love to have your snow. We have very little snow pack here. Fire season is going to burn brightly.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2015)

Entries closed, now tallying all entries.  Be back soon


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 5, 2015)

Good luck to everyone! 

Bonus fun fact while he gets the entries going, that guy has a copyright (trademark maybe) on that phrase and earns royalties off of it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> I saw mine on* January 27th*!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Shit you got me beat. We are hoping this is the last snow fall for the year.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2015)

Just posted this in Post 2 of this thread...


*
WINNERS*



*Bit Trip Runner
@bubbleawsome*



*Cities in Motion 2
@bubbleawsome*



*Crysis 2 - Maximum Edition
@Para_Franck
@fullinfusion
@BarbaricSoul*



*Deadlight
@stinger608*



*Dungeon of the Endless�
@mauriek*


*GRID
@ThE_MaD_ShOt 
*


*Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number
@FordGT90Concept*



*Just Cause 2
@bihboy23*



*Medal of Honor
@yotano211*



*Mirror's Edge
@stinger608
@Arjai*



*Square Enix Bundle 2
@Baum
*


*Supreme Commander 2
@Para_Franck*



*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
@MxPhenom 216*



*Titanfall
@night.fox
 


Tomb Raider
@Arjai*



*TOXIKK
@yotano211*



*XCOM: Enemy Unknown
@mx500torid*



*


Grand Theft Auto V
@st2000 
  *



​Well folks, that's about it.  PM's will be going out soon, and game will be squared away ASAP.

Thanks to all that entered, and a huge thanks to the donators: @Ahhzz, @krusha03, @n3rdf1ght3r, @ThE_MaD_ShOt, and @TRWOV, as well as @Norton for leading our team strong!

A few games are left unclaimed so if anyone wants one...



Spoiler: Leftover games



And Yet It Moves
Dead Space (Origin)
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Little Inferno
Race the Sun
Startopia
Thomas Was Alone




Crunch on!  Just a couple more days to go, and we've been doing a great job, so let's give her all we got!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2015)

Just realized I left out a few.  I have the winners already, just need to edit them in.  Sorry 

The giveaway manager I used to simply things doesn't work with non-Steam games, so the Humble Bundle and Origin games i had didn't auto-populate.  But, thanks to @FordGT90Concept for this terrific utility


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 5, 2015)

Woo! Thank you and all the donors so much.  (@TRWOV)

For better or for worse I won't be playing them (too much ) until Saturday cause this CPU ain't stoppin' until the challenge is over. Then it gets a break.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations to all winners.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 5, 2015)

Sent pm's to @Arjai and @Para_Franck . Congrats all.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2015)

Alrighty then, I think I sent PM's to everyone.  If you won and you didn't get a PM from me, please post or PM me so I can take care of it.

I'm off to bed now, very tired, so I'll catch up with you all tomorrow! 

Crunch on


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2015)

One more thing, I know games are flying around left and right, but no gaming til the challenge ends!!!  Just a few more days and then you're free to play


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> One more thing, I know games are flying around left and right, but no gaming til the challenge ends!!!  Just a few more days and then you're free to play


But but...... Ok......


----------



## st2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

i'm lucky one)
srsly, havent thought i could win grand prize
feels like lucky bastard
thnx for giveaway and all TPU


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Matt but I thought the giveaway was tomorrow?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations, Winners!
And big thanks to all the donuts donators gathering all those games for this giveavay!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah thank you to everyone involved in making this possible. There are no great things done without great men doing them.


----------



## Baum (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you to all of you, to contribute you create a place awesomeness!  @manofthem thx you, and get some sleep man ^^ your pc doesn't need you for folding :-9


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2015)

Just checking in to see if everyone has been taken care of and if anyone still hasn't received their games. Please let me know so we get everything right as rain  

Crunch on


----------



## peche (Mar 6, 2015)

Congrats to all winners!!
i didn't participate cause i have tofinish like 4 game sagas..


Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2015)

peche said:


> i didn't participate cause i have tofinish like 4 game sagas..



I know that feeling all too well


----------



## peche (Mar 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I know that feeling all too well


is pretty hard to say no to a game give away with titlles like GTA 5... 
Farcry 4 was missing there... thats the real reason i declined... [i have the other farcry games, purchased on steam sale ]

Regards,


----------



## theonedub (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll give GRID a shot if its unclaimed. Thanks!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I'll give GRID a shot if its unclaimed. Thanks!


Unfortunately @ThE_MaD_ShOt claimed it already


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I'll give GRID a shot if its unclaimed. Thanks!



Sorry Dub, I forgot to update the games that were claimed post-draw.  I'll do that in a minute.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh I didn't see that post updated after the other post about leftovers, lol.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 7, 2015)

Fun fact about bit.tip.runner
Only 11% of Raptr users have completed the 11th level. And that's out of people that have played it at least once.

I've been enjoying both games immensely. Thank you again @TRWOV and all the donors.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Fun fact about bit.tip.runner
> Only 11% of Raptr users have completed the 11th level. And that's out of people that have played it at least once.
> 
> I've been enjoying both games immensely. Thank you again @TRWOV and all the donors.



You've been gaming during challenge time?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> You've been gaming during challenge time?



I have. Is that bad?


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 7, 2015)

Vinska said:


> I have. Is that bad?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> You've been gaming during challenge time?


Maybe a little?  I leave it crunching in the background 25/7 to make up for it though.


----------

